# مشكلة أرقتني وكلفتني في التحكم



## أحمدبيك (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم زملائي المهندسين...

تفاصيل المشكلة والمتعلقة بالـ Inverter أو ما يسمى بالـ V/F Control في الملف المرفق. 

أشكركم على حسن تعاونكم


----------



## zamalkawi (2 أغسطس 2010)

هل صنعت ال h-bridge بنفسك، أي جمعت مكوناتها، ام انك اشتريت h-bridge جاهزة؟
وهل يمكنك وضع أسماء المكونات؟
لاحظ أن قدرة الترانزستورات تقل مع زيادة التردد فربما كانت 30 كهز عالية جدا مع المكونات التي تستعملها
هل جربتها بحمل أقل؟ هل جربت زيادة الممانعة بحيث يكون التيار المسحوب أقل؟
هل المحرك الذي تستعمله له قيمة حث كافية بحيث ينعم التيار جيدا؟


----------



## أحمدبيك (2 أغسطس 2010)

أشكرك أخي زملكاوي على الاهتمام ...

أخي... يبدو أنك أخذت نظرة سريعة فقط على الملف، أرجو قراءة الملف بأكمله، ستجد الردود على أسئلتك.

أشكرك على الرد السريع


----------



## zamalkawi (2 أغسطس 2010)

أحمدبيك قال:


> أشكرك أخي زملكاوي على الاهتمام ...
> 
> أخي... يبدو أنك أخذت نظرة سريعة فقط على الملف، أرجو قراءة الملف بأكمله، ستجد الردود على أسئلتك.
> 
> أشكرك على الرد السريع



سأحاول قراءة الملف مرة أخرى، ولكن لا تتوقع مني الكثير فتخصصي ليس إلكترونيات، وإنما ميكانيكا/ميكاترونكس
أنا أحاول الآن تصميم وتنفيذ دائرة تحكم في موتور تيار مستمر، وأعتمد على H-Bridge جاهزة، لذا يهمنى أن أعرف ما المشاكل التي أتوقع أن أجدها، وهذا سبب اهتمامي بمشكلتك


----------



## zamalkawi (2 أغسطس 2010)

والآن بعد القراءة مرة أخرى، توجد بعض النقاط لا أفهمها...
تقول أنك تريد أن تجعل مروحة تعمل على هذه الدائرة، وعلى ما أعتقد أنك تقصد محرك حثي أحادي الوجه
فهل قومت التيار المتردد بالفعل لتحصل منه على تيار مستمر، أم ما هو مصدر التيار المستمر لديك؟
النقطة الأخرى، تقول أنك جربت مع محرك تيار مستمر، فاحترقت الترانزستورات، فهل هذا المحرك تدخل له الجهد المتردد الذي يخرج من الH-bridge أم أنك أوقفت خاصية تقطيع التيار لتجربها مع الموتور؟
النقطة الثالثة تقول أنه محرك 12 فولت، فهل استعملت مصدر جهد مستمر مناسب، أم استعملت نفس مصدر الجهد الذي تنوي استعماله مع المروحة، وهو بطبيعة الحال 220 فولت
ربما تكون أسئلتي سخيفة، ولكني أريد أن أستوضح الصورة


----------



## zamalkawi (2 أغسطس 2010)

بالمناسبة، بعد قراءتي للملف مرة أخرى، لم أجد أجوبة كل الأسئلة التي وضعتها سابقا!!
الملف لا يجيب سوى على سؤالين، وهما:
هل تستعمل H-Bridge جاهزة أم جمعتها بنفسك، والإجابة من الملف هي جمعتها بنفسك
ما هي أسماء المكونات، والأسماء موجودة على رسمة الدائرة
باقي الأسئلة لم تجب عنها!!


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالك يا أخي زملكاوي وكيف حالك يا أخي احمد

دعاني الاخ الفاضل زملكاوي للمشاركه فيهذا الموضوع واشكره على ثقته الغاليه وأشكره مرة أخرى على حرصه على المنفعه لأخيه في الله أحمد وانا على استعداد للمناقشة والمساعدة حتى تعمل الدائرة كما يجب وكما ينبغي وستعمل وأعدكم بذلك بحول الله وقوته وحده وإن شاء الله

أول خطأ في التي ارفقها الأخ أحمد

هو
1- الموحدات الموصلة على أطراف الترانزستورات يجب أن تكون فاست ريكفري لأن وظيفتها حماية الترانزستور من التيرات الدواميه والقوة الدافعة الكهربيه العكسية التي تكون بجهد يساوي عشرات اضعاف الجهد الأصلي مما يسبب احتراق الترانزستور

ارجوا وضع موحدات هاي فركونسي أو فاست ريكفري ووظيفتها العلميه (Damping Diods)


----------



## zamalkawi (2 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال آخر
ما هو نمط التقطيع الذي تتبعه؟
بمعنى، هل enable دائما عالي وتقطع in1 و in2 أم أنك تقطع الenable مع تثبيت in1 و in2 مع عكسهم مع تغيير اتجاه الجهد؟
لست متأكدا ان كان نمط التقطيع يمكن أن يؤدي إلى هذه المشكلة، ولكن لكي تتضح الصورة كاملة


----------



## ksmksam (2 أغسطس 2010)

اولا حاول تشغيل الدارة بدون الديودات 
ثم حاول اخذ الفولتية للمحرك من مصدر جاهز مثل بطارية
ثم حاول وضع مقاومة حرارية قيمتها 2 اوم وتتحمل واط عالي وهي موجودة في السوق ورخيصة ولن يحترق الترانزستور مرة اخرى ان شاء الله
ثم حاول تخفيض التردد ورفعة قليلا قليلا للتاكد بان المدائرة تعمل واذا احتررق الترانزستور عند تردد عالي فلا بد انتتفادى الترددات العالية
وكما انة يجب وضع مبردات على الترنزستور


----------



## أحمدبيك (7 أغسطس 2010)

أشكركم جميعاً على الاهتمام، وخصوصاً أخي زملكاوي​ 
أبدأ مع عزيزي المهندس طارق بلال، هل تقصد أن الدايود (الموحد) 1n4007 غير كفؤ في هذه الدارة؟ إن كان كذلك، فأرجو تزويدي برقم الدايود المناسب، وجزاك الله خيراً.​ 

أعود لأخي المهندس زملكاوي، ​ 
[QUOTE] 
تقول أنك تريد أن تجعل مروحة تعمل على هذه الدائرة، وعلى ما أعتقد أنك تقصد محرك حثي أحادي الوجه
[/QUOTE]​ 
هذا صحيح، أريد التحكم بمحرك حثي أحادي الوجه



[QUOTE]
فهل قومت التيار المتردد بالفعل لتحصل منه على تيار مستمر، أم ما هو مصدر التيار المستمر لديك؟
[/QUOTE]​ 
أجل، استخدمت جسر مؤلف من أربع دايودات (موحدات) والخارج من هذا الجسر يشحن مكثف قيمته 330 مايكروفاراد عبر مقاومة لا أذكر قيمتها فأنا الآن لست في المنزل، لكن ليس ثمة مشكلة مع المقاومة.​ 

[QUOTE]
النقطة الأخرى، تقول أنك جربت مع محرك تيار مستمر، فاحترقت الترانزستورات، فهل هذا المحرك تدخل له الجهد المتردد الذي يخرج من الH-bridge أم أنك أوقفت خاصية تقطيع التيار لتجربها مع الموتور؟
[/QUOTE]​ 
أوقفت خاصية تقطيع التيار لأجربها مع الموتور​ 


[QUOTE]
النقطة الثالثة تقول أنه محرك 12 فولت، فهل استعملت مصدر جهد مستمر مناسب، أم استعملت نفس مصدر الجهد الذي تنوي استعماله مع المروحة، وهو بطبيعة الحال 220 فولت
[/QUOTE]​ 
استعملت مصدر جهد مستمر مناسب​ 


[QUOTE] 
ربما تكون أسئلتي سخيفة، ولكني أريد أن أستوضح الصورة
[/QUOTE]​ 
هذا حقك، ولكننا تكون النتيجة بذلك 1 لـ 1 " _وبنكون خالصين _" ​ 

[QUOTE] 
هل جربتها بحمل أقل؟
[/QUOTE]​ 
أجل، بدل أن أوصلها مع المحرك الحثي، أوصلتها مع المحرك المستمر ذو ال12 فولت​ 


[QUOTE] 
هل جربت زيادة الممانعة بحيث يكون التيار المسحوب أقل؟
[/QUOTE]​ 
لا، لأن محرك التيار المستمر قدرته 4 واط، بينما الترانزستور 125واط.​ 


[QUOTE] 
هل المحرك الذي تستعمله له قيمة حث كافية بحيث ينعم التيار جيدا؟
[/QUOTE]​ 
ليس مهماً، لأنه عند توصيل المحرك ذو التيار المستمر، فإن التيار سيكون مستمراً لا يحتاج لتنعيم.​ 

[QUOTE] 
ما هو نمط التقطيع الذي تتبعه؟
بمعنى، هل enable دائما عالي وتقطع in1 و in2 أم أنك تقطع الenable مع تثبيت in1 و in2 مع عكسهم مع تغيير اتجاه الجهد؟
لست متأكدا ان كان نمط التقطيع يمكن أن يؤدي إلى هذه المشكلة، ولكن لكي تتضح الصورة كاملة
[/QUOTE]​ 
التسلسل (Sequence) للموجة

أوقف Enable 
أوقف IN1
أوقف IN2

فعل IN1
فعل Enable
انتظر مدة زمنية
أوقف Enable 
أوقف IN1
انتظر مدة زمنية
فعل IN2
فعل Enable
انتظر مدة زمنية
أوقف Enable
أوقف IN2
انتظر مدة زمنية


أما بالنسبة للتقطيع، فيتم عن طريق إضافة AND للـ Enable والموجة الصادرة عن الـ PWM.​ 
لكن في حالة توصيل محرك التيار المستمر، ثبت IN1 و Enable عاليتين، وIN2 منخفضة. أو العكس بالنسبة لـ IN1 و IN2.​ 

الأخ المهندس ksmksam ، شكراً على الإضافة، بالنسبة للمبرد فإنني ركبت الترانزستورات على ما يسمى بالـ Heatsink، وهي عبارة عن شريحة معدنية تحافظ على برودة سطحها بسبب المعدن المصنوعة منه، وبسبب تصميمها الذي يجعل مساحة التلاقي مع الهواء أكبر (لا أعرف عن تركيبتها الفيزيائية لكنني أعرف أنها هي المستعملة في التبريد).​ 
بالنسبة لمصدر الجهد المستمر الذي استعملته مع المحرك المستمر هو الـ Power Supply الخاص بالكمبيوتر. أما بالنسبة للتردد، فلا يوجد تردد، لأنه لا يوجد تقطيع، التيار مستمر. ​

أرجو أن تتابعو معي حل المشكلة​


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أغسطس 2010)

وهل تنعطب كل الترانزستورات مرة واحدة أم واحد أو اثنان منهم فقط؟
وماذا عن الدايودات؟ هل تظل سليمة؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ أحمد حياك الله ووفقك في عملك

أول شيء أنصحك به وأنا اتحدث معك ليس من منطلق علمي فقط ولكن أضف إليه خبرة عملية كبيرة والحمد لله

1- اشتري موحدات هاي فركونسي 2امبير (قل للبائع أريد موحدات فاست ريكفري أو هاي فركونسي 2امبير) لأن الارقام كثيرة وعديدة ويمكنك رؤية الرقم عليها عند البائع ستجد عليها أحرف ur بدلا من 1n

2- يجب أن تكون مواصفات الترانزستورات كما يلي 

الجهد بين المجمع والمشع 160 فولت إذا كنت تستخدم 12 فولت دي سي لتغذية دائرة القنطرة واذا استخدمت جهد أعلى فعليك اختيار الترانزستورات بحث يكون جهد الباعث المجمع يساوي قيمة جهد التغذية *10

3- استخدم محرك دي سي عادي ذو الفحمات فهو الاختيار المناسب للدائرة تماما ولكن عندما يكون تصميم الدائرة خطأ فستحترق الترانزستورات وليس العيب عيب محرك

ولكن انتبه إلى عدة أشياء بالنسبة للمحرك الذي هو حمل الدائرة

1- جهد تشغيل المحرك 12 او حسب جهد المصدر يتم اختيار المحرك بنفس قيمة مصدر التغذية للدائرة
2- جهد الباعث المجمع = جهد المصدر*10
3- تيار المحرك يجب ان يكون أقل من أقصى تيار يتحمله الترانزستور بمعنىإن كان المحرك يسحب 3 امبير يجب ان يكون التيار الاعظمي للترانزستور 5 امبير او اكثر
4- توصيل مكثف قيمته من 1 إلى 4.7 نانو فراد على أطراف المحرك لامتصار الشرارة المتولدة نتيجة القوة الدافعة العكسية المتولدة في ملفات المحرك نتيجة انفصلها عن التيار عند مغادرتها للفحمة أثناء الدوران 



أهم وأكبر نصيحة من أخ لك في الله

لا تشتت ذهنك بجميع آراء الإخوة في وقت واحد ولكن خذ رأي ومعلومات من شخص واحد ونفذها بالكامل دون نقص حتى تنتهي من التجربه لتحصل على نتيجة هذا الرأي ثم إن لم تصل للنتيجه المرجوة انتقل لتنفيذ رأي أخ آخر بالكامل ولا تأخذ معلومه من هنا ومعلومه من هناك حتى تتم العملية وتنجح التجربة بإذن الله ويتضح لك من يتكلم على علم ممن يتكلم بلا علم ومجود افتائات وخلاص هذا الكلام لا أقصد به أي أحد ولا شخص محدد إنما هو على الجميع وأنا أولهم

وتحياتي لك ووفقك الله وسدد خطاك بالتوفيق والنجاح

أخوك الفقير إلى فضل الله

طارق بلال​


----------



## أحمدبيك (9 أغسطس 2010)

أشكركم مجدداً على هذا التواصل

أولاً أخي زملكاوي، فقطت أحببت أن أنوه إلى أنني سبق واستعملت H-Bridge مجمعة ضمن رقاقة جاهزة وكان رقمها L298 ، ولكنها ﻻ تكفي لهذا التطبيق.

بالنسبة للدايودات فهي لم تنعطب، فلقد فكرت في نفس السبب وظننت أن أحد الدايودات انعطب فسبب قصر (Short) على أطراف الترانزستور مما أدى ﻷن ينعطب الترانزستور. لكن ﻻ، أياً من الدايودات لم ينعطب.

الترانزستورات، فحصتهم، والمعطوب ترانزستورين من أصل أربعة. 


أعود إلى أخي طارق، أشكرك أوﻻً على نصيحتك الثمينة، وأنا أطبقها بالفعل.




> *
> 1- جهد تشغيل المحرك 12 او حسب جهد المصدر يتم اختيار المحرك بنفس قيمة مصدر التغذية للدائرة
> 2- جهد الباعث المجمع = جهد المصدر*10
> 3- تيار المحرك يجب ان يكون أقل من أقصى تيار يتحمله الترانزستور بمعنىإن كان المحرك يسحب 3 امبير يجب ان يكون التيار الاعظمي للترانزستور 5 امبير او اكثر
> ...



الترانزستور الذي أستعمله يتحمل حتى 500 فولت، وحتى 8 أمبير، بالطبع مع العلم أن قدرته 125 واط. كما أنه من النوع MOSFET، بمعى آخر، كل النقاط أعﻻه مطبقة بالفعل، إﻻ الأخير، والتي أضطر إلى تطبيقها في بيئة عمل قابلة للإشتعال، أخشى أن تسبب الشرارة حريقاً، أو ﻷي سبب آخر، أما الآن، فأنا أوصل المحرك ذو التيار المستمر للتجربة فقط، فنحن نعلم أنه ينبغي توصيل أحمال خفيفة للنظام واختبار أداءه، فإن نجح أوصلناه بالأحمال الثقيلة. وأشكرك على النقطة الرابعة مجدداً.

في الوقت الحالي، يتحتم علي فك الدارة، سأعمل بنصيحتك بتجربة دايودات أسرع، بالرغم من أن النظام نجح معي في المحاكي، أرجو مشاهدة المقطع التالي، ففيه لقطات للمتحكم على المحاكي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1yniH06VWc

وبالنسبة للـ Datasheet للترانزستور فهي مرفقة، وكذلك للدايود.


----------



## أحمدبيك (9 أغسطس 2010)

بالمناسبة، لدي سؤال، هل الدايود المتضمن داخل رقاقة الترانزستور يكفي بدلاً من أن أضيف دايود على التوازي؟

سؤال آخر، هل يمكن أن يكون عدم وجود مقاومة بين الـ AND والـ Gate للترانزستور يسبب عطب للترانزستور؟ ولكن حسب الـ DataSheet فإن الـ Gate يمكنها تحمل حتى 20 فولت، والخارج من الـ AND هي 5 فولت فقط؟ هل يمكن أن يحوم هذا حول سبب عطب الترانزستور؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جئتك بالخبر اليقين بس عاوزك تكلمني على الخاص وهاقول لك تعمل ايه ولما التجربه تنجح نعرضها على الإخوة انا عرفت السبب الحقيقي لتلف الترانزستورات بحول الله وحده


----------



## zamalkawi (19 أكتوبر 2010)

أخ أحمد
ماذا حدث في مشكلتك؟ هل تم حل المشكلة؟


----------



## أحمدبيك (21 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك عزيزي المهندس زملكاوي.. في الحقيقة أنا منقطع عنها حالياً، لأنني أنهيت دراستي الجامعية فنقلت معداتي إلى السعودية، وعدت إلى الأردن لأنتهي من رحلة تصديق الشهادات..

أرجو أن تنتهي هذه الرحلة مبكراً كي أبدأ بالعمل، وأعود إلى مشروعي هذا

أشكر لك اهتمامك


----------

